# Spindle on wood lathe



## Al 1 (Mar 7, 2021)

I picked up a wood lathe head and tail stock about a week ago.   A Morris taper 2 gets lost in the spindle.  A Morris taper 3 is too large. I had a pointed taper in my extras box that fits perfect.   The pointed taper is the same angle as a Morris taper but is longer.  Picture of three tapers ( the taper in the center ).  If there was ever a Morris taper 2.5 this would be it.  I am not sure what size this is.  Part of setting up this head and tail stock would be to make / obtain a spur center and a live center.

Any help would be appreciated. 

  Also the work end of the headstock spindle is 1 3/8" x 8 tpi which is odd.   So I made a couple of parts to use as an adapter than can be used on a 2 1/4"  x 8 tpi face plate.   Just in case you were wondering what those parts are in picture.       Thank you,   Al


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 8, 2021)

I think that it was reamed to far back that would be why only the pointy one fits and the mt 2 arbor does not fit because the second arbor is bigger so it stops it so you will need to cut some off of the face of the spindle for the drill arbor to fit


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 8, 2021)

I will be cutting a new longer MT-2 taper to go about 4" into the spindle.  At that point there is a perpendicular 1/4" hole in the spindle to knock out the MT-2 taper.  I found a Old stock Craftsman spur center that clamps on to a 5/8 shaft.  So the  outer end of the new MT-2 will have a 5/8" end to accept the craftsman spur center with two set screws.    ( Craftsman cup center  5/8 hole. # 9-21022 ) Labor of love.   Al.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 8, 2021)

Might it be something other than Morse?   Maybe Jarno #6?  

https://littlemachineshop.com/reference/tapers.php


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 8, 2021)

I printed a taper chart with measurements  and checked side by side  and is the same as Morris Taper. Al


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 8, 2021)

I am also thinking Rivett taper which may have been longer than Morris. Al


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it safe to assume you mean Morse not Morris?


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 8, 2021)

Like Morris the cat ?


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 8, 2021)

Ya got me.


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 19, 2021)

I have been working on the head and tailstock. 
    The tailstock spindle has been shortened by approx. 3/4” and now will accept a #2 morse taper.

The head stock, not so easy.   The spindle is 1 3/8” x 8 tpi  which in a uncommon size.
I cut stop which is alum. And an adapter which is brass 1 3/8 x 8 tpi interior thread and 2 1/4” outside thread to accept a standard south bend 2  1/4” face plate. Also made a Morse taper : only longer because on not being able to shorten the head spindle.

One of the last photos show the bearings.  Would these be babbitt?

Now my question is on the wooden pulley.  Does anyone know if these were ever wrapped with leather or just run bare wood?  If bare wood, I was thinking of encapsulating with epoxy.  Any opinions?   Al


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 19, 2021)

yup thats babitt for sure


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes,  It does look like it is poured in.  Thank you.  Al


----------

